# Replacing Solid with Flexible Sink Supply Line



## LeviDIY (Apr 16, 2009)

Good morning everyone... moving onto the "rebuilding" thumbup stage of a bathroom remodel and shortly will be installing a new vanity top and sink/faucet. The old supply lines from the shutoff valve to the faucet were the rigid kind. I left them in there during demo just because I wasn't sure if I'd need new ones - I'm going from a 4" to 8" faucet (with the new countertop) so I'll need to replace the lines.

1) Any preference between flexible and rigid? I'm leaning towards flexible, but just wondering your experiences, pros and cons are about the two.
2) At HD, they seem to have a couple different flexible styles... other than the diameter of the tube/connections.. anything I should be aware of in terms of quality or usage?

Thanks people... I've seen it before on some posts, but I really think I'm addicted to this site!! :euro:


----------



## Grampa Bud (Apr 6, 2009)

The metal braided flexi's are the best as far as I'm concerned. Look in the big or 'Faucet' end and you should see a black rubber cone shaped sealing washer. This is one good sign. Now look at the other end. The best ones have another black rubber sealing washer, an acceptable one will have a teflon cone instead of the rubber in the supply end, and the worst ones have a cone shaped brass face instead of the rubber or teflon. Those require a sealant be applied and you have to snug them up much tighter.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

I always install the stainless steel braided type. This prevents people from breaking or damaging a supply line when stuffing things under the sink.


----------



## al's sewer (Apr 7, 2009)

3 votes for the braided stainless steel flex lines.


----------



## JDC (Mar 11, 2008)

4 votes...

SS braided flex lines.

While you're at it, change out the black rubber washing machine hoses with SS braided too. Well worth the $20


----------



## LeviDIY (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks all for the votes... just picked up 2 for the bathroom sink and will plan on replacing the washer lines as well!


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

Levi, While you're down there, put in a set of ball valves if you have the old style:thumbsup:


----------



## Nancy0728 (May 19, 2012)

*Help!*



LeviDIY said:


> Good morning everyone... moving onto the "rebuilding" thumbup stage of a bathroom remodel and shortly will be installing a new vanity top and sink/faucet. The old supply lines from the shutoff valve to the faucet were the rigid kind. I left them in there during demo just because I wasn't sure if I'd need new ones - I'm going from a 4" to 8" faucet (with the new countertop) so I'll need to replace the lines.
> 
> 1) Any preference between flexible and rigid? I'm leaning towards flexible, but just wondering your experiences, pros and cons are about the two.
> 2) At HD, they seem to have a couple different flexible styles... other than the diameter of the tube/connections.. anything I should be aware of in terms of quality or usage?
> ...


Hey guys, please forgive me but this is COMPLETELY new to me (the online forum thing). I'm trying to remove old rigid lines and replace with new flexible ones but I can't get the rigid ones off. any tips?


----------



## Grampa Bud (Apr 6, 2009)

Yes, try using a tubing cutter. The smallest one is referred to as an "imp" cutter usually for 1/8 - about 7/16 hard supply tubes. If you cut them in half first and then unscrew the compression nuts from both ends they will come out very easily. Then you can measure from the face of the threaded ports on the faucet to the ports on the supply stops and get a flexi supply hose that will leave a comfortable 3" loop in the line between stop and faucet. You will have no stress on the hose or the fittings at either end and it will snug up easily and not leak.


----------

